

Army Deploys Psy-Ops on U.S. Senators - espeed
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/another-runaway-general-army-deploys-psy-ops-on-u-s-senators-20110223

======
ajays
Single page: [http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/another-runaway-
ge...](http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/another-runaway-general-army-
deploys-psy-ops-on-u-s-senators-20110223?print=true)

------
nepenthe
As a former PSYOPer, I am disappointed that Rolling Stone Magazine did not use
the correct term which is PSYOP and not PSY-Ops or PSYOPS.

~~~
spin
_That_ 's what bothers you? Not the subversion of democracy?

~~~
nepenthe2
Can you provide me a single instance of democracy that is independent of
PSYOP?

Human life is about effecting change from the first instance of cognition.

Perhaps you can share what it is that bothers you enough to prompt your
question to me?

 __*Note: Ironic that with my username, I forgot my password.

~~~
spin
"Perhaps you can share what it is that bothers you enough to prompt your
question to me?"

I was noting the incongruity between: 1 - the weight of the article (whether
you agree or disagree) and 2 - your criticism of the article (nitpicking
capitalization). Hence my comment.

~~~
nepenthe2
Nitpicking I think is perceived by the relevant knowledge/experience of the
subject matter.

Mac to MAC. RAMs to RAM. Very different things.

There is no such thing as Psy-Ops/PSYOPS/PSYOPs at least according to the US
Department of Defense. There is only the singular PSYOP. To have interviewed a
commissioned officer and present a report whose whole article is on a single
subject, I am disappointed that the magazine could not throughly investigate
what it is they were reporting on. An article that implicates others (whether
they are a general officer or not) in some light that is less becoming of
their expected role bears extra responsibility to be a credible source.

------
jimfl
Fascinating. I read the whole thing. Then I flagged it.

------
davidw
This is most emphatically not hacker news.

~~~
espeed
This is in relation to these from last week:

Air Force Contract for Persona Management Software
[https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id...](https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=d88e9d660336be91552fe8c1a51bacb2&tab=core&_cview=1)

A rare look into North Korea's famed Propaganda School
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2238661>

New open-source project called "The Propaganda Project"
(<http://www.propagandaproject.org/>) that is building a Web service that will
enable people to identify and catalog instances of propaganda techniques used
in mass media with the goal of getting more truth out of the networks by
influencing them to eliminate propaganda from news-related programs.

------
lionhearted
> ...and a photo of a warning inside a Port-o-John mocking Afghans – "In case
> any of you forgot that you are supposed to sit on the toilet and not stand
> on it and squat. It’s a safety issue. We don’t want you to fall in or miss
> your target."

That sounds crass to Americans, but it's actually a big problem with Western-
style toilets in countries that primary have squat toilets. Oftentimes people
accustomed to squat toilets will stand on the toilet seat and it turns into a
huge mess.

Even in nice places you'll sometimes see muddy shoeprints and mess on the
toilet seats in Vietnam, for instance and it's a headache for people who want
to sit on the toilet.

